# Skylar



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd like you all to meet Skylar! I rescued him off of my moms street. They fed him a few times and tried to coax him out but they could never grab him. I decided to give it a shot and it worked! I just put some food on the ground and started shaking it so he'd hear it and he came running. The first time I held him I thought "Oh **** no, he's too feral." But the second time I held him a little tighter and started petting him and rubbing his cheeks and he turned into a purr monster. Hubby let me take him home but said if we end up keeping him, he'd never let me foster again XD. Luckily my mom found someone to adopt him the other day! She's an older lady but my mom says she's classy and asked all the right questions. I found him on Thursday at around 10PM and took him to the vet on Friday. He is 3 months old and he only weighed one pound. He had worms and a bacterial growth and also fleas. They wouldn't vaccinate him since he was already sick and lethargic. The woman who will be adopting him will get him his shots, blood-work, and neutered. I'm so happy my little guy will have a good home and it didn't take long at all! I'm also glad I get to keep him for about another week until she is back in town. I paid $127 for his flea, worm, and growth meds! $60 of that was just being a new patient at the vet. Ridiculous!

Day 2



























Day 3


















For the first 2 days he just slept and slept, didn't care if he was left alone. Now he's running around, playing, and crying when we leave him alone in the computer room. He's going to grow up to be such a handsome guy!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

He's adorable, glad you found him a new home!!!


----------

